

The Fundamental Physical Limits of Computation (1985) - joe42
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-fundamental-physical-limits-of-computation

======
joe42
_Editor's note (6/1/2011): We are making the text of this July 1985 article
freely available for 30 days to coincide with the publication of a paper on
entropy and quantum systems by Vlatko Vedral. He authored our June 2011 cover
story and blogs about his latest work, which discusses the research featured
in this 1985 article._

The Vedral paper was just submitted to HN here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2610734>

